# Harlequin sheep?



## pairadice (Feb 14, 2011)

Has anyone out there heard of Harlequin sheep?


----------



## dkosh (Feb 14, 2011)

I have. They are very cute and friendly spotted minature sheep. I don't have any but they look like they would be fun to have.


----------



## pairadice (Feb 14, 2011)

Con you tell me where they originated and what the wool is like?


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 15, 2011)

They sound neat....anyone have any photos?


----------

